# Meet Casper the Friendly Betta



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

This is Casper, a colorless Halfmoon male betta. I bought him tonight from Petsmart. He was hidden in the back (probably because he has no color) and he looked at me and said "please take me home". Casper is now residing in a 1 gallon tank with a heater and seems to be doing fine floating around in his little cup. I was wonderfully surprised to see all the cups clean with no fins or scales floating around with the fish. So now, picture time


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, he's a beaut! Too cute.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

careful... he might chamge up color on you... BEAUTIFUL without any probs?


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

oops ment change lol sorry


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He doesn't seem to have any problems. Maybe just a little bloated but I'm not going to feed him tonight because he's stressed ortomorrow to get him on the same schedule as Dumbledore (fasting on Sundays). He seems to know who I am already and greets me at the front of the tank


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awe what a sweetie. i bet he marbles up and turns amazing!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

djembekah said:


> awe what a sweetie. i bet he marbles up and turns amazing!


I have a feeling he's going to. I walked back into the kitchen where his tank is currently sitting and I can see little glints of green in his tail. He also has a strange color on his head area, I can't see it very well but I know it's there! As much as I would love for him to stay this color, I have a feeling he won't. Oh well


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

he'll be your special color changing baby!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

In the second picture, does it look like that's a stress stripe? I can't tell...I went and looked at him and it's there but maybe it's just his insides? Lol, having a cellophane betta is new to me!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The stripe your seeing is his lateral line. It helps him to navigate. He appears to be a Cellophane so if he doesn't change, he's a Cello! Beautiful BTW.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, good. Right now he's hiding behind his heater, but he does come out when I go over to check on him. He's kinda sitting at the bottom of the tank, no clamped and the water is sitting at 80F, so maybe he's just stressed?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's probably just adjusting to his new home. As long as he's not clamped or anything odd is going on he should be fine! He's named after the ghost, right?


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahaha, yeah. Ryan suggested Casper and I kinda liked it. And it seems to fit him, I have to actually walk over to the tank and peer inside of it to make sure he's still there, unlike Dumbledore who I can see from across the room.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, Cicero was doing the same thing. I had him in his 2.5 and he was all over the heater and hiding in weird places.

I'm sure he's doing great, just a little shy as he's adjusting.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He does swim over to me when I come look at him. He won't flare for me though. Oh well, maybe we will try in a couple days.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beauty he is, you have a great find!!! It would be nice if he stayed that color it's beautiful.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Well this morning I came and he doesn't look so hot...

He's sitting at the bottom of his tank, clamped (not horribly) but will come to the surface when I walk over. I'm crossing my fingers he doesn't stress too much...


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thats too bad but im sure he will get used to his surrounding and be happy and stress free in no time  Has he eaten for you yet?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He looks more like a Delta tail then a hm....


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He's eaten once today, and that's it. I offered him a pellet earlier and he wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Capser.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> He's eaten once today, and that's it. I offered him a pellet earlier and he wanted nothing to do with it.


Still adjusting to the new environment ay?


----------



## bettalover929 (Jul 28, 2012)

He's so cute!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------

